# Brazilian Medical Schools



## Lattes (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello everybody. I'm from Brazil and I was wondering if there are other brazilians around here. So, I study in FCMS-JF in the state of Minas Gerais. If you're also brazilian and are in med school right now, drop me a line so we can get in touch!


----------

